# portugal



## big al (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi Guys,  I'm looking for some information on Portugal have 4 weeks to visit have never been and don't really have any ideas on the different areas / places .   I'm looking to draw on all your wonderful knowledge to give me a few ideas, Much appreciated.  regards Big Al


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 5, 2018)

Look up a thread on here called, " Spain and Portugal, where are you now".

Do you prefer to follow the coast,moving between Benidorm clone campsites? Sharing wildcamping sites with hoards of vans ? Eating tourist food and drinking British brands ? It's all here, if that's what you fancy.

Or do you want to see the real Portugal?
All the information is on there.
Boa viagem.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 5, 2018)

as well as the algarve there are lots of lovely places l never get tired of visiting Monzares and of course castle Braganca best place i’ve visited is Tomar then of course the barragems on the border is mavoa with panoramic views over both Portugal & spain
and the western coast did i mention the douro valley? how long did you say you’d got,


----------



## witzend (Jan 5, 2018)

When your visiting would help summer gets hot in the south


----------



## big al (Jan 5, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> as well as the algarve there are lots of lovely places l never get tired of visiting Monzares and of course castle Braganca best place i’ve visited is Tomar then of course the barragems on the border is mavoa with panoramic views over both Portugal & spainView attachment 60414and the western coast did i mention the douro valley? how long did you say you’d got,



Thank you we have 5 weeks to play with as the ferry home is on the 14th Feb from Santander


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 5, 2018)

i’m sitting on the quay at portsmouth at the moment with 16 weeks planned in portugal that’s a very looose description the last year when i set of for the same we ended up on the fourth day in malaga spain a friend sitting on the aire said it was 21deg so we joined them and had a week of that before touring around , don’t you just love a motorhome,


----------



## Lee (Jan 5, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> i’m sitting on the quay at portsmouth at the moment with 16 weeks planned in portugal that’s a very looose description the last year when i set of for the same we ended up on the fourth day in malaga spain a friend sitting on the aire said it was 21deg so we joined them and had a week of that before touring around , don’t you just love a motorhome,



Have a good trip, we might catch up with you somewhere, we plan to be out there later in January.


----------



## carol (Jan 5, 2018)

Lee said:


> Have a good trip, we might catch up with you somewhere, we plan to be out there later in January.



Keep in touch, Lee. Would be great to meet up.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 6, 2018)

Ex pat who writes travel articles on her blog ... a really good resource
Home | Julie Dawn Fox in Portugal


Must do are wineries that are private art galleries ... a real highlight.
http://www.bacalhoa.com  Although the page not loading for me just now.

Enjoy, we loved Portugal and the people once you got away from the busy Algarve coast.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 6, 2018)

As you enter Portugal at Castro Marim? you have option to register for motorway charges.  Many of motorways have no toll booths and charges are made using number plate recognition 
. Worth taking a few minutes to register even although you may not intend to use motorways . Enjoy


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 6, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> as well as the algarve there are lots of lovely places l never get tired of visiting Monzares and of course castle Braganca best place i’ve visited is Tomar then of course the barragems on the border is mavoa with panoramic views over both Portugal & spainView attachment 60414and the western coast did i mention the douro valley? how long did you say you’d got,



Give over,Ken you're making our feet itch.!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 6, 2018)

We've got enough vans coming down for a brief Algarve mini meet / unofficial gathering.
Well away from the coast, obviously?
Anyone for Ameixal? There's 2 Aires there now.


----------



## carol (Jan 6, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> We've got enough vans coming down for a brief Algarve mini meet / unofficial gathering.
> Well away from the coast, obviously?
> Anyone for Ameixal? There's 2 Aires there now.



Hi Paul, I've missed this. Pray tell when ... I'm still in Spain so I'll probably miss it


----------



## Linda (Jan 6, 2018)

Don't think anything has been planned carol! 

We stayed at the top aire near Amexial last year, liked it so much we went back again a few weeks later.


----------



## witzend (Jan 7, 2018)

Linda said:


> We stayed at the top aire near Amexial last year, liked it so much we went back again a few weeks later.


Passed tru a few weeks ago it was full with long termers didnt stop or check the bottom one. If you drive towards Faro theres a great parking area with views nr a tower


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 7, 2018)

witzend said:


> Passed tru a few weeks ago it was full with long termers didnt stop or check the bottom one. If you drive towards Faro theres a great parking area with views nr a tower



We have visitors until the month end , nothing then for a couple of  weeks, apart from having t be in Sao Bras, on the 8 th. 
We could come on the 6th for a couple of nights or the 8th for 2or 3 nights   maybe.
Anyone likely to be around?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 7, 2018)

witzend said:


> Passed tru a few weeks ago it was full with long termers didnt stop or check the bottom one. If you drive towards Faro theres a great parking area with views nr a tower



We've passed the tower, never stopped, though is it OK?


----------



## witzend (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes I,d say it was circular parking around a view point with picnic tables can,t remember even thou it was only a few weeks ago how close it was to the tower


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 7, 2018)

we got to bordeaux looked at the weather forecast for northern spain snow and -8 from burgos to madrid and wimped out have swung around to the med were near barcelona at the moment got a month to cruise around to get could do it !


----------



## big al (Jan 8, 2018)

*Meeting up in Portugal*



Lee said:


> Have a good trip, we might catch up with you somewhere, we plan to be out there later in January.



Hi yes it would be good to meet up if you see a Burstner Aviano with a Scotland sticker on the front and a flag on the side that will be me just knock the door and come in for a chat and a dram or two


----------



## big al (Jan 8, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> i’m sitting on the quay at portsmouth at the moment with 16 weeks planned in portugal that’s a very looose description the last year when i set of for the same we ended up on the fourth day in malaga spain a friend sitting on the aire said it was 21deg so we joined them and had a week of that before touring around , don’t you just love a motorhome,



Hi yes it would be good to meet up if you see a Burstner Aviano with a Scotland sticker on the front and a flag on the side that will be me just knock the door and come in for a chat and a dram or two


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 8, 2018)

Have you got any Laphroag?
If so send me your coordinates,each time you stop :dance:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 8, 2018)

if it’s laphrohfahhh disgusting i’ll stay away but break open the tullamore dew i’ll be there in a trice,


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 8, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> if it’s laphrohfahhh disgusting i’ll stay away but break open the tullamore dew i’ll be there in a trice,



That's why Yorkshiremen like it, Ken.

You can act generous, by offering the bottle round, but get very few takers.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 18, 2018)

Anything going on ?


----------



## mygrassisblue (Jan 20, 2018)

I have a 16 year old Laphroig at my house in Penamacor, call in if passing north!!
Currently in Silves at Parque De Rio.
Had to sit in car park for 3 days and sleep on services to get a place.
If my mate was not here I would not have bothered as it is like sardines.
Moving east on Monday towards Spain then heading north and home (for a Laphroig or 2)


----------



## mygrassisblue (Jan 20, 2018)

Also, we were at Amexieial a week ago to meet the same mate.
We missed him by an hour but took his spot and hooked up.
Neighbour told us the French, who have taken over the site, bullied him off the aire as he was accused of tripping the power.
He eventually had enough and left them to point the finger at someone else.
Another 2 brits also left before him for the same reason - not a good atmosphere there now.


----------



## n brown (Jan 20, 2018)

never quite understood the attraction of Silves, did you look at Messines ?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 20, 2018)

mygrassisblue said:


> I have a 16 year old Laphroig at my house in Penamacor, call in if passing north!!
> Currently in Silves at Parque De Rio.
> Had to sit in car park for 3 days and sleep on services to get a place.
> If my mate was not here I would not have bothered as it is like sardines.
> Moving east on Monday towards Spain then heading north and home (for a Laphroig or 2)



Hey.. That sounds like a good.offer.

Which Penamacor are we talking about ?

If you are going east along the N270, passing through Santa Catarina, why not stop off for a coffee break with us?
They distill a fine Medronho here.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 20, 2018)

n brown said:


> never quite understood the attraction of Silves, did you look at Messines ?



Can you still park on the market field and top up with water after the town market closes ?

We did, but it was a good few years ago.

Isn't there an aire there,now?


----------



## n brown (Jan 20, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Can you still park on the market field and top up with water after the town market closes ?
> 
> We did, but it was a good few years ago.
> 
> Isn't there an aire there,now?


what the mayor did is install a bourne with water, waste disposal and power and 2 or 4 berths , in a little area at the bottom of the market field . but any amount of vans can stay as long as they like on the market if it's not on . it's not the prettiest town and he knows he's competing with Silves- hence the welcome ! all free of course, last i heard


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 21, 2018)

Cheers, Mr B.
Now that could be a good location for  mini meet, couldn't it?


----------



## n brown (Jan 21, 2018)

***** said:


> Has anywhere new opened up at Prai de Rocha after the big marina aire was shut down?
> I often wonder if the waste ground from the Marina towards Portimao would be used!


 or the wasteland above Praia do Vau


----------

